# Stronger 02M gear set for daily driver



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

What would be the best stronger gear set for my 02M for daily driving?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

You all ready have the 02M DRP box Tor. It can take abuse and boost better than any other 02M.
Stick with it, and see. The Stahlerz twin GT30 12V, just broke his 4th gear, after 3 years and alot off 30 psi abuse. Best pass at 10.02


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

I know Kristian, but im always looking for better parts, and is`ent he running FWD? Im going 4motion remember


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

http://www.sqsracing.com/produkt/179:200:dgo-kit-box-02m-02q-competition-gears

http://www.sqsracing.com/produkt/358:453:vw-4sp-dog-kit-dogbox-02q-gearbox-sqs-02m-drag


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

I know about both SQS, and Quife, but I have no faith in cruising/driving in the streets with dog kits, Never driven a car with dog box, so im not sure if thats the right gears for me, want the opportunity to drive the car normal, and beat it on the track one a while


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

what are the power goals? stock will handel alot


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Vr6 24V fully built with Precision 6766, and 4motion, 700-800hp?
I know its handle alot stock, but what should I do if it strips gears?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i have an extra 02m gearset(from the gearbox i build in my quaife gearkit) eej is the kode,it is the same as drp and all the other old type gear..you can get that cheap,then you have something to put in,when you stripped gears Tor..


on e85 you will hit 800hp.


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Hmm, looking for something stronger  Have the 02M DRP now. So maybe I should just look how long it last.

Was looking on the gear set that DM motorsport are selling, but havent seen any review`s on them.

Yeah im thinking about running E85 these days, im not gonna use the car daily, just in weekends, and on the tracks. 
Nearest E85 pump is 88kilometers away, but I got a 1000l tank I can fill up ones a while :laugh:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

DM is the only company seeling syncromesh gears for 02m..but what it is,i don´t know.. ill work on the 24v head tomorrow


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Thats right, only found those, but is skeptical to DM, dont know why :laugh:

Nice, really looking forward


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

we all have a problem with 02M  these days I heard from a friend  quaife do not produce this gear kit / 02M
 I don't have idea what we do with this gearbox


----------

